# Cylindrical (Super Chunk) Bass Trap



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have this posted in another thread, but thought it would be best to put it in a thread of it's own.

Was considering building a sonosub LLT and corner placing it, possibly 5-6' tall (depending on the modeling) having a small gap between (approximately 6.3" from the SonoSub software) and then building a cylindrical SuperChunk style bass trap above and finishing to match the sonosub. This would essentially have the appearance of a floor mounted column and a floating column above, which would double as a bass trap. 

I would treat the other corners of the room similarly to maintain some symetry in the room, configuring each as a cylindrical SuperChunk bass trap, most likely with the same gap (for symetry). I know this is kind of off topic, but has anyone tried a cylindrical SuperChunk bass trap, corner mounted? I'm curious as to whether this would be a good idea or not. I'm a complete novice when it comes to acoustical treatments, so be gentle.

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It should work OK. My larger concern is corner loading the sub to start with where you'll maximally excite very room mode in all 3 axis.

Corners will yield the most sheer output but also normally the least smooth frequency response.

Bryan


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

The idea sounds cool, but it's going to be a lot of work (and wasted material) to cut circles out of rigid fiber glass. (superchunk is usually triangles).

In general you're probably better off buying an extra couch or recliner than putting a bunch of funky tubes in the room.

I made some round bass traps and they did very little to help.
I then got a new 3 seater couch, and moved the love seat to the side wall and could easily hear the difference in low frequency response.

Thats not to say that absorbers don't help or work, just to say, look for opportunities to use real life items as traps first, then supplement as a last resort.


----------

